

Ask HN: How Can I Create an RNG Without a Seed? In LOLCode? - Rust

Short version: I'm torturing myself with LOLCode (http://lolcode.com/specs/1.2) right now, and I'm trying to figure out how to create a random number generator.<p>Using the LCI interpreter (http://icanhaslolcode.org/), I can't access the file system (so no /dev/random for me), there is no built-in RNG, and I'm trying to avoid asking the user for a seed value if at all possible.<p>I have some really, really horrible code in place now, but I'm hoping someone better versed in number theory and CS can either help with the math involved, or point me to some of the right places on the net with information on this.<p>Thanks HN!
======
Rust
Clickers:

<http://lolcode.com/specs/1.2>

<http://icanhaslolcode.org/>

